# If things couldn't get worse :(



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I got a horrible rash on my legs bellow is the explanation 










On a lighter note my boy sporting his new walking harness before our walk to night


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Dang that sux! You can always do allergy shots!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll do whatever it takes


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have very very similar allergies, i get a shot for them  and i have nasal spray, eyedrops, and pills also.  I can't have Stage touch my skin for too long or i will just get hives (maybe from all the dirt on him from his chain spot)
sitting on grass gives me hives, dust, trees, cats, dogs ARGGHHH


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

missabpt you should not be bred. lol 

gottcha!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Hubbie tells me I'm allergic to air..lmao I heard that those allergy shots make a huge difference!!!

Great looking harness!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Both my daughter and I break out in Hives from pet dander I had to give her benedryl last night.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys I will see a specialist tomorrow


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Padlock said:


> missabpt you should not be bred. lol
> 
> gottcha!


LOL shush you, but yes you are right i am not fit to be in the gene pool, BUT if i prove myself something WORTH breeding i think its fair that i can be bred


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Be prepared to go at it for the long haul...... Shots can take up to three years to really start working....


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> LOL shush you, but yes you are right i am not fit to be in the gene pool, BUT if i prove myself something WORTH breeding i think its fair that i can be bred


fair enough, i hope your not an ear sucker,... seems a good
head dog wins most often. haha.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's looking all handsome!

Darn! Your allergic to a lot of stuff. Even trees. I didn't know you could be allergic to trees. The only thing that will give me a rash is poison oak, but seeing as how the name includes poison I'm pretty sure that is regular to have reactions too.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm allergic to nature  lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Make sure you have an Epi Pen, allergies are a tricky thing ...Sorry to hear dude. Also make sure to ask if those allergies can be genetic since you have a baby on the way.

Allergies are NO FUN


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

food is the biggest culprit

just like in animals (feeding high quality) it happens in humans the same way


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just came back from the doctor's I am doing a food allergy skin scrape test next week. She told me most of the times a skin reaction is due to something ingested, however, we are going to rule out food first. Then we will do enviromental allergy test. If I am allergic to cats and dogs I can start injection therapy to build up my tolerance. I hope it's something I ate and not my kitties or my dogos


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I just came back from the doctor's I am doing a food allergy skin scrape test next week. She told me most of the times a skin reaction is due to something ingested, however, we are going to rule out food first. Then we will do enviromental allergy test. If I am allergic to cats and dogs I can start injection therapy to build up my tolerance. I hope it's something I ate and not my kitties or my dogos


Could you have accidentally ingested animal hair? I find no matter how hard you clean, it some how makes it's way all over


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Could you have accidentally ingested animal hair? I find no matter how hard you clean, it some how makes it's way all over


I probably eat a few cat hairs a day lol my cat Tara is a spoiled brat and she does what she wants. She is all over the kitchen counters, top of the fridge she even tore the shades so she can see out the window in the kitchen lol The interesting thing is my cat's lick my face and it doesnt bother me, if I hug bernie I get itchy and mini hives.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

if it were me, i would re-home the cats (short term possibly)
and see if your condition improves, if so,...you got some
serious decisions to make for a better quality of life.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> if it were me, i would re-home the cats (short term possibly)
> and see if your condition improves, if so,...you got some
> serious decisions to make for a better quality of life.


the thing is it's just a rash on my legs that came out of nowhere when I woke up one morning. I don't sneeze or get watery eyes or anything like that. My cats can jump on me lay on me and nothing happens. It was just that leg rash that came out of nowhere and then the swollen lip while I was sleeping. They are out of my bedroom now and I am getting a air purifier plus professional carpet cleaning this weekend. No more cats in my bedroom I hope this takes care of it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I get to watch catfights for free too  I feed these two because they passed the gametest haha


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I probably eat a few cat hairs a day lol my cat Tara is a spoiled brat and she does what she wants. She is all over the kitchen counters, top of the fridge she even tore the shades so she can see out the window in the kitchen lol The interesting thing is my cat's lick my face and it doesnt bother me, if I hug bernie I get itchy and mini hives.


My cat Sandy is the same way, she'll only drink water straight from the faucet, she's spoiled too but I got sick of it & broke out the spray bottle. She only drinks water in the bathroom sink now lol

I get mini hives from dog saliva but it comes in waves. I'm allergic to dogs but perfectly fine with cats, which makes no sense whatsoever, I'm also allergic to Oak like you. Hopefully the drs. can come up with a solution for you soon, 'til then you could pull a Hitch - straw in a benedryl... J/K


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> My cat Sandy is the same way, she'll only drink water straight from the faucet, she's spoiled too but I got sick of it & broke out the spray bottle. She only drinks water in the bathroom sink now lol
> 
> I get mini hives from dog saliva but it comes in waves. I'm allergic to dogs but perfectly fine with cats, which makes no sense whatsoever, I'm also allergic to Oak like you. Hopefully the drs. can come up with a solution for you soon, 'til then you could pull a Hitch - straw in a benedryl... J/K


The current human species sucks, I am sure our ancestors could live with cows and nothing would happen to them. Now we can't even eat peanuts or shrimp because our bodies can't take it. I get mini hives from Bernie's kisses but not peanuts weird lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> I have very very similar allergies, i get a shot for them  and i have nasal spray, eyedrops, and pills also.  I can't have Stage touch my skin for too long or i will just get hives (maybe from all the dirt on him from his chain spot)
> sitting on grass gives me hives, dust, trees, cats, dogs ARGGHHH


You chain youre dog up? or did i read that wrong?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I get to watch catfights for free too  I feed these two because they passed the gametest haha
> 
> YouTube - Cat mma


jeez dave, lol you got a regular hilton cat hotel going on there.
they are game tested and approved. haha. good stuff.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> You chain youre dog up? or did i read that wrong?


Yes indeed i chain my dogs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I get to watch catfights for free too  I feed these two because they passed the gametest haha
> 
> YouTube - Cat mma


LoL, our two fat butt brothers do the same. they like to sit on top of an opening in our wall. The bigger one will heave himself toward the other until there's no where to go & push him off. LoL


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> jeez dave, lol you got a regular hilton cat hotel going on there.
> they are game tested and approved. haha. good stuff.


You didnt see the boy either, he is a beast. The good thing about my cats is that my home is bug free a fly won't make it in for longer than 5 minutes, they also eat the insects after they kill them. I feel bad if any rodents ever get the idea to come into my home it will be a bloody ending for them.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I hate cats, but that video was funny


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LoL, our two fat butt brothers do the same. they like to sit on top of an opening in our wall. The bigger one will heave himself toward the other until there's no where to go & push him off. LoL


haha people need to give cats a chance they are pretty cool animals. They don't sell out like dogs lol (i got from meet the fockers but it's true haha) The tabby cat won't let anyone pet her except me, she hides from anyone else.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I hate cats, but that video was funny


I used to hate them too, but they grew on me. They are better snuggling partners than dogs and they are less whinny and much more independent.

Find me a bulldog that can flirtpole like my boy romeo


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> haha people need to give cats a chance they are pretty cool animals. They don't sell out like dogs lol (i got from meet the fockers but it's true haha) The tabby cat won't let anyone pet her except me, she hides from anyone else.


LoL, no kidding, they're really smart too, more so than ppl give credit. After I moved out of my mom's I had to leave my cat & when I finally got Sandy back from my mothers (thank goodness)...She & my now husband met for the first time, as we were hanging out on the couch. She jumped in my lap, which had always been her spot.

Sean pushed her off my lapped, after that she walked toward the speaker tower. Stopped half way & looked at him, went up to his speaker & sprayed it. yeaaaah, I was in shock & he was irate. But I guess that's her way of saying, she's mine first. f you. lol. She won't let him touch her but on a rare occasion.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm torn between cats and my feelings for them...i love their prowess, grace and
mistique...but i don't like their transparent tolerance of people. if i could get one
that would be happy outside, stay away from the dogs chain spots, and kill all the
sh*t eating chipmunks/squirrels that destroy my house/ yard i would happily feed him,...WELL!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Allergies do suck! I can't drink beer or I wheeze, sneeze and get congested, but I'm fine with rum, Jack, etc...the hard stuff. Dogs don't bother me, but cats get me itchy. Grass, trees, nuts and dust I'm ok with, but summer humid air gets me...who knows..

Good luck!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LoL, no kidding, they're really smart too, more so than ppl give credit. After I moved out of my mom's I had to leave my cat & when I finally got Sandy back from my mothers (thank goodness)...She & my now husband met for the first time, as we were hanging out on the couch. She jumped in my lap, which had always been her spot.
> 
> Sean pushed her off my lapped, after that she walked toward the speaker tower. Stopped half way & looked at him, went up to his speaker & sprayed it. yeaaaah, I was in shock & he was irate. But I guess that's her way of saying, she's mine first. f you. lol. She won't let him touch her but on a rare occasion.


that's hilarious lol.. cat's have a better sense of hearing and sight then dogs for sure.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> I'm torn between cats and my feelings for them...i love their prowess, grace and
> mistique...but i don't like their transparent tolerance of people. if i could get one
> that would be happy outside, stay away from the dogs chain spots, and kill all the
> sh*t eating chipmunks/squirrels that destroy my house/ yard i would happily feed him,...WELL!


My inlaws have an outside/inside cat he goes to work at night and comes back in the morning to eat and sleep all day until it's night again. They find dead birds, mice all the time. Sometimes he brings them back as a gift lol

The problem with the yard is that the cat might be curious and say hello to your dogs and that's where it could get hurt 

I know my two female cats are attracted to Bernie and they are all over him.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Allergies do suck! I can't drink beer or I wheeze, sneeze and get congested, but I'm fine with rum, Jack, etc...the hard stuff. Dogs don't bother me, but cats get me itchy. Grass, trees, nuts and dust I'm ok with, but summer humid air gets me...who knows..
> 
> Good luck!


thanks  I am staying possitive Allergy to beer stinks I love henneikens lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> My inlaws have an outside/inside cat he goes to work at night and comes back in the morning to eat and sleep all day until it's night again. They find dead birds, mice all the time. Sometimes he brings them back as a gift lol
> 
> The problem with the yard is that the cat might be curious and say hello to your dogs and that's where it could get hurt
> 
> I know my two female cats are attracted to Bernie and they are all over him.


this is true, 'curiosity killed the cat' has been the case several times
over the years with them investigating chain spots. i guess trapping will be my
only option for said vermin. poison is out of the question do to my young son and the dogs possibly ingesting either the bait or the carcass.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Yes indeed i chain my dogs.


Wow talk about ethical.My dogs are free to live,love and play unless its bedtime then they go to crate.Cant say i agree with chaining a dog up.Is there a "reason" for this?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Wow talk about ethical.My dogs are free to live,love and play unless its bedtime then they go to crate.Cant say i agree with chaining a dog up.Is there a "reason" for this?


so you're allowed to bait and prod ( forum members) but others are not.
if you owned "real" bulldogs you'd know the answer to your question.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Putting my dog in a confined space for hours on end, no thank you! My dogs have frash air, room to walk around on there chains, trees for shade, kennels. I work 8 hours a day 5 days a week, no way in hell i am putting my dog in a cage for that time, that is animal cruelty.
I have Pitbulls not petbulls


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> this is true, 'curiosity killed the cat' has been the case several times
> over the years with them investigating chain spots. i guess trapping will be my
> only option for said vermin. poison is out of the question do to my young son and the dogs possibly ingesting either the bait or the carcass.


You should get a patterdale or something that will take care of the problems lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> You should get a patterdale or something that will take care of the problems lol


:goodpost: you got a good point....hmmm?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> :goodpost: you got a good point....hmmm?


:roll: they haven't been ruined by the show world yet so I think you have a good chance of getting a natural dynamite stick. I actually like squirels they are pretty cute haha but I hate rats or other nasty animals like that.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i like them too...truly i do, i just had a bad experience with squirrels when
i bought my house this past April. first night sleeping we hear scampering in
the walls...damn squirrel had babies in the attic and chewed through the
attic gable.($280.00 to replace) one baby fell in between the walls and died. 
the stench was unbearable for about 10 days...had to boil maple syrup daily to mask the smell.
now i got woodpeckers making holes in my wood trim along one side of my house.
we put up owls on posts to deter them...that little ******* made a hole in the owls
chest cavity...lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Wow talk about ethical.My dogs are free to live,love and play unless its bedtime then they go to crate.Cant say i agree with chaining a dog up.Is there a "reason" for this?


There is nothing cruel or inhumane about chaining a dog so long as it's done properly. It's a safety issue bulldogs are master escape artists. When you are a kennel with multiple bulldogs it's also not practical to keep multiple game dogs in a kennel these dogs are very active and athletic and need room to run around a chain spot makes that possible. Not to mention these dogs are highly DA and should never be allowed to roam free amongst other dogs not unless you want to clean up dead dogs at the end of the day. Some of us here own Game Bred Apbt's we can't just allow our dogs to run free or else we wouldn't have them anymore. Responsible ownership/Safety should always come before anything else those of us who care about these things have no issues taking extra precautions to see that our dogs are well cared for and kept safe at the same time.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> There is nothing cruel or inhumane about chaining a dog so long as it's done properly. It's a safety issue bulldogs are master escape artists. When you are a kennel with multiple bulldogs it's also not practical to keep multiple game dogs in a kennel these dogs are very active and athletic and need room to run around a chain spot makes that possible. Not to mention these dogs are highly DA and should never be allowed to roam free amongst other dogs not unless you want to clean up dead dogs at the end of the day. Some of us here own Game Bred Apbt's we can't just allow our dogs to run free or else we wouldn't have them anymore. Responsible ownership/Safety should always come before anything else those of us who care about these things have no issues taking extra precautions to see that our dogs are well cared for and kept safe at the same time.


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

and david, iam sorry to hear about the allergies, i had a scare a bit back thinking i might be allergic to dogs btu test came back clean, i finally found out i have wooping cough and have had it 5 months now with no end in sight... bleh

hope you feel better soon


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Padlock said:


> so you're allowed to bait and prod ( forum members) but others are not.
> if you owned "real" bulldogs you'd know the answer to your question.


see the rednose in my avatar? apbt PR UKC and getting adba for weight pull and conformation.Thats a real apbt.I also own bullys.LOL A REAL BULLDOG HE SAYS:hammer:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My friend is horribly allergic to Bruno. She had wanted to start a pit bull rescue,but now finds out she can't.
All it takes is one lick,and she breaks out in hives,and can;t breathe.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> see the rednose in my avatar? apbt PR UKC and getting adba for weight pull and conformation.Thats a real apbt.I also own bullys.LOL A REAL BULLDOG HE SAYS:hammer:


and that makes you what exactly? you're talking to
someone who's already been there, done that.
go to my profile and see if you think you should be
listening or teaching...as one never learns anything while
talking. 

get back to me when you need some winning techniques.

btw, pr dogs aren't game-bred...they are show stock,
not working stock. so you have no clue what owning a 
game bred dog entails.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Padlock said:


> and that makes you what exactly? you're talking to
> someone who's already been there, done that.
> go to my profile and see if you think you should be
> listening or teaching...as one never learns anything while
> ...


PR doesn't mean show stock, it just means that so many generations of the dogs were registered with the UKC.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i got plenty of pr peds on my office walls...
they are not game-dogs. they are show stock. (PR = purple ribbon bred dogs.)
ch and gr ch means show point for conformation or
weight pulls. not ch meaning 3x winner or gr ch meaning 
5 x winner as in game dogs.

HERE IS THE DIFERENCE.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [105766] :: PADLOCK'S DOWNTRODDEN (AKA POET)

VS

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289379] :: MBK'S/GARNER'S STAX


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Padlock said:


> and that makes you what exactly? you're talking to
> someone who's already been there, done that.
> go to my profile and see if you think you should be
> listening or teaching...as one never learns anything while
> ...


Never said i had a game dog.I said i dont just own bullys


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

This is absurd! you people chain up your dogs?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Padlock said:


> i got plenty of pr peds on my office walls...
> they are not game-dogs. they are show stock. (PR = purple ribbon bred dogs.)
> ch and gr ch means show point for conformation or
> weight pulls. not ch meaning 3x winner or gr ch meaning
> ...


I know how to read my pedigree just fine.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I know how to read my pedigree just fine.


Just relax man nobody is out to get you. Some people are very passionate about the real APBT, and they dislike backyard breeders and newbies(not calling you that) calling other breeds the APBT. Stick around there is a ton to learn, I learn something new everyday. The reality is blue nose, red nose all of those terms are used to market and sell pit bull mixes as rare dogs. Old school people never cared about the color or size all they careed about was the ability of the dog. I am against dog fighting and I can't stand it, but you have to reallize that if it was not for it we wouldn't have our dogs.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

junkyard said:


> This is absurd! you people chain up your dogs?


:rofl:

And to the poster having a winge about me chaining my dogs i have explained why. 
i own UKC apbt LOL, come back and debate about it when you have a bulldog, like i said crating is cruel, free roam? come home to a bloodbath????


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Just relax man nobody is out to get you. Some people are very passionate about the real APBT, and they dislike backyard breeders and newbies(not calling you that) calling other breeds the APBT. Stick around there is a ton to learn, I learn something new everyday. The reality is blue nose, red nose all of those terms are used to market and sell pit bull mixes as rare dogs. Old school people never cared about the color or size all they careed about was the ability of the dog. I am against dog fighting and I can't stand it, but you have to reallize that if it was not for it we wouldn't have our dogs.


Thanks captian obvious.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Can i ask something? What is wrong with a dog being chained? Please enlighten me


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> :rofl:
> 
> And to the poster having a winge about me chaining my dogs i have explained why.
> i own UKC apbt LOL, come back and debate about it when you have a bulldog, like i said crating is cruel, free roam? come home to a bloodbath????


Why do you keep sayin bulldog?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> I guess i woulnt want my dog to kill again either...


ANd how did you dog kill itself you obvisouly had the set up wrong.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont chain my dogs nor do they kill.I edited my post because i messed up


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Why did you question me about chaining my dogs ??


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

It is illegal where i live and considered cruel by myself and many others.As i am entiteled to an opinion.If i had DA dogs i would have a large fenced in area for them to be seperate in i have a 16'x8'x8' kennel out back but dont need it as of now and im not saying that is a really enough space.But in my opinion chaining a dog up isnt anything i would ever consider.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> It is illegal where i live and considered cruel by myself and many others.As i am entiteled to an opinion.If i had DA dogs i would have a large fenced in area for them to be seperate in i have a 16'x8'x8' kennel out back but dont need it as of now and im not saying that is a really enough space.But in my opinion chaining a dog up isnt anything i would ever consider.


Do you think that any game bred dog worth it's salt could be kept in a kennel?I've seen pics of them getting out before.And my dog is nowhere near game and can still climb about 12 feet up into a tree.
Just because it's something that you would not do does not mean you can belittle other people for doing it.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh so you have no real reason? Hows it cruel?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> It is illegal where i live and considered cruel by myself and many others.As i am entiteled to an opinion.If i had DA dogs i would have a large fenced in area for them to be seperate in i have a 16'x8'x8' kennel out back but dont need it as of now and im not saying that is a really enough space.But in my opinion chaining a dog up isnt anything i would ever consider.


Some dogs have to be kenneled and chained. Some dogs are great escape artists. They want to get to what they want. They are saying bulldog because they are talking more so about "game" type dogs. My dogs and I am pretty sure yours too. Are not bulldogs. From what you have said you own one "show" type APBT and multiple bullies.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Oh so you have no real reason? Hows it cruel?


Its the LAW here.Cruel as my girl already said the chain can get wrapped up,caught up ect keeping the dog from food water and shelter.Really theres nothin left to argue.There must be no laws against it there so be it.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

cali 2 bc, i know in your mind you think you got it pretty
well summed up...the fact is you've shown through your 
posts that you should hit the ctrl-alt-delete button and
refresh your way of thinking about these "bulldogs".
you own several, yet you don't know the first thing about
them. it's okay, we all start somewhere. I've been involved
with these dogs 20+ years and even when i think i got it
down pretty good...i realize how little i still know. for some
it's a hobby, for others it's a lifestyle. you need to choose
how far you want to go.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thats what O ring and swivels are for! Whats cruel is crating your dog, how would you like to be locked up in a cage for hours on end, i would much rather the chain. Don't judge me as a person just because your country put a stupid law into place.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

David rep your way, sorry for hijacking


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> Some dogs have to be kenneled and chained. Some dogs are great escape artists. They want to get to what they want. They are saying bulldog because they are talking more so about "game" type dogs. My dogs and I am pretty sure yours too. Are not bulldogs. From what you have said you own one "show" type APBT and multiple bullies.


So they are referring to "game dogs" as bulldogs?? wtf.All my dogs are show quality in their respective classes.Luna is a "classic" bully.Pepper is a "pocket" bully.Loki is a apbt.All are registered with the ukc as PR.My bullys are dual reg with abkc and my boy loki is getting dual reg with adba.Ijust wonder why somebody who obviously doesnt like bullys is calling their apbt a bulldog...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Thanks captian obvious.


Bro you got an attitude, I am trying to be nice to you and then you start with the smart comments. This is what I get for being a pacifist, good luck with them purple noses ok?:rofl:



MISSAPBT said:


> David rep your way, sorry for hijacking


Hijack away  this guy needs a history lesson lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> So they are referring to "game dogs" as bulldogs?? wtf.All my dogs are show quality in their respective classes.Luna is a "classic" bully.Pepper is a "pocket" bully.Loki is a apbt.All are registered with the ukc as PR.My bullys are dual reg with abkc and my boy loki is getting dual reg with adba.Ijust wonder why somebody who obviously doesnt like bullys is calling their apbt a bulldog...


Dude are you seriously registering an American Bully with the adba as an American Pit Bull Terrier?

Do you see anything wrong with this picture?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Padlock said:


> cali 2 bc, i know in your mind you think you got it pretty
> well summed up...the fact is you've shown through your
> posts that you should hit the ctrl-alt-delete button and
> refresh your way of thinking about these "bulldogs".
> ...


I never claimed to know it all.I have strong beliefs in whit i personally consider wrong or right.I am always looking to learn as i am really just getting into this deeper and deeper with no plans of ever stopping.Because i happen to like bully and apbt's both i seem to get hate from people who are on one side or the other.We the apbt and bully owners and the breed we own face the same adversitys.Working together to better the breed is the ultimate goal.All i can do is play my part and hope that part can forever expand.Im only 27 there will be many years to come that i will be working with the breed.It is a lifestyle i agree and im gonna embrace the lifestyle as long as i live.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Dude are you seriously registering an American Bully with the adba as an American Pit Bull Terrier?
> 
> Do you see anything wrong with this picture?


Loki isnt a bully bro.get real


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Loki isnt a bully bro.get real


I can't understand your jibberish you keep talking about your bullies and abkc and adba so you are very confusing.

I am pretty sure if your dog was not born and registered with the adba it doesn't belong in that registry to be added later on.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I can't understand your jibberish you keep talking about your bullies and abkc and adba so you are very confusing.
> 
> I am pretty sure if your dog was not born and registered with the adba it doesn't belong in that registry to be added later on.


How am i confusing? maybee you will understand this.The big red dog in my avatar pic is loki.He is ukc reg now.However i am getting him into weight pulling and ukc doesnt offer much or anything locally and adba does.I went to a fun show they hosted to give him a try.He did good enough to encourage me to get him into the sport.One of the judges there pulled me aside after the show to compliment and encourage us to get into it so thats what im going to do.Do i plan on breeding him to adba dogs no.Does this make sense?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> How am i confusing? maybee you will understand this.The big red dog in my avatar pic is loki.He is ukc reg now.However i am getting him into weight pulling and ukc doesnt offer much or anything locally and adba does.I went to a fun show they hosted to give him a try.He did good enough to encourage me to get him into the sport.One of the judges there pulled me aside after the show to compliment and encourage us to get into it so thats what im going to do.Do i plan on breeding him to adba dogs no.Does this make sense?


Much better.. I guess the advantage of pulling with the ADBA is that you can bait. I think there are other orgs where you can pull and the UKC will give you points for it too.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

apbt gamedog - bulldog same diff, go read you obviously have no idea.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

This thread was originally started by the OP on his Allergies.
I would appreciate it if members old and new not HIJACK other members threads to discuss things off topic if you have a discussion in mind create your own thread!

Its so far gone to start deleting posts ....... So do the OP a favor and get back ON topic


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> apbt - bulldog same diff, go read you obviously have no idea.


If you are referring to the bulldog that the apbt came from i can see why.However the term is easily confusing to somebody who doesnt know the whole history.Starting more BS between the APBT and Bully.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

from my experience with sanctioned adba pulls is you can not bait, touch,
or prod. you in fact must throw your leash behind the line and command
the dog to work/pull. this is the best and fairest way to compete legitimately.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OK to get the topic back give me some ideas to clean up the dander from the dogs and cats. Anything in the market I can buy to wash the dogs or cats?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

the winter months are much worse, as lower humidity causes
dry skin, and the fact we're indoors with no clean circulating air 
plays a big factor in dander problems. are you in a cold climate?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> OK to get the topic back give me some ideas to clean up the dander from the dogs and cats. Anything in the market I can buy to wash the dogs or cats?


We have these dog washing stations here at some of the carwashes i think we need to go there lol.I try to bathe them at least 2x a month with reg flea shampoo.We also use a febreeze? pet allergy spray for the beds ect.It seems to help a bit


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Padlock said:


> the winter months are much worse, as lower humidity causes
> dry skin, and the fact we're indoors with no clean circulating air
> plays a big factor in dander problems. are you in a cold climate?


Mine get worse in the heat, i have no idea why, but summer is a b***h


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you guys .....


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Using air purifiers throughout your house will help... I have three throughout because one of my kids is allergic to my kids cats...

Also keep the animals out of your bed as when you sleep your sinesis (sp?) are at their most active.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> the winter months are much worse, as lower humidity causes
> dry skin, and the fact we're indoors with no clean circulating air
> plays a big factor in dander problems. are you in a cold climate?


Yes sir Jersey is a fridge right now


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Using air purifiers throughout your house will help... I have three throughout because one of my kids is allergic to my kids cats...
> 
> Also keep the animals out of your bed as when you sleep your sinesis (sp?) are at their most active.


The dogs sleep in their crates in my bedroom theres no where else to put them. I will look into getting some purifiers I think that will help a lot. I don't sneeze or get watery eyes though, I just got a nasty hive rash on my legs and one night my lip blew up and this never happened before.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Get humidifiers in the rooms to keep the air some what moist, I agree the dry air makes skin dry up and flake.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Mine get worse in the heat, i have no idea why, but summer is a b***h


i think yours are due to pollen and mold which thrive under
hi heat and humidity. ever think of moving to the north pole?
as i understand it Eskimos never get sick as bacteria cant live in
sub zero temps. just a thought. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Get humidifiers in the rooms to keep the air some what moist, I agree the dry air makes skin dry up and flake.


My tiny apartment is going to look like the sales floor of an appliance store lolol I gotta look at that too..

Could it be that I started cleaning the liter box everyday because my pregnat wife cant?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

you can get humidifiers that clean air as well ... some machines are all in one ..... even if you get one in the main area and keep them out of your bed room you should be fine.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> My tiny apartment is going to look like the sales floor of an appliance store lolol I gotta look at that too..
> 
> Could it be that I started cleaning the liter box everyday because my pregnat wife cant?


i think you hit the nail on the head. that is definitely it.
i would bet cash money thats the culprit.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I know where I worked when I first got there I couldn't even breath it was horrible and I broke out in rashes. Use a less tracking or less dust litter if your cat is willing to accept the change. Some litters are like pearls or something. I believe another is made of recycled paper.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i think yours are due to pollen and mold which thrive under
> hi heat and humidity. ever think of moving to the north pole?
> as i understand it Eskimos never get sick as bacteria cant live in
> sub zero temps. just a thought. lol


Very ture, no way f that! :rofl:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i think you hit the nail on the head. that is definitely it.
> i would bet cash money thats the culprit.


I wear pants and a hoodie everytime I clean the literboxes now, i can't wait till the baby is born so my wife can resume that dutie. I am getting a scraping done next week for food allergies and then environmental. Let's see what happens..


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yup i used crystals they worked pretty decent but not a awesome as tidy cat here are some dif kinds you can look into and match up with your allergies

ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter - Sale - Cat - PetSmart

this one when they urinate it pretty much just turns to saw dust and it doesn't really mask the oder of feces quick enough for me

Feline Pine Cat Litter by Nature's Earth Products - Litter - Cat - PetSmart

never used this although i would assume it is close to the pine

ExquisiCat® Recycled Paper Fragrance-Free Cat Litter - Sale - Cat - PetSmart


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

go to rite aid and buy those surgical gloves too.
maybe go a step further and get those pollen/dust
masks just to be safe. lets hope they can pinpoint the
cause, most doctors don't want to cure you, they just want
to manage it....there's no money in curing you. sad but true.


btw, dave do you know what you're having, boy...girl?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aireal said:


> yup i used crystals they worked pretty decent but not a awesome as tidy cat here are some dif kinds you can look into and match up with your allergies
> 
> ExquisiCat® Crystals Cat Litter - Sale - Cat - PetSmart
> 
> ...


Thank you  I gotta read up on these...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Like Padlock said doctors do want to fix you they want to treat you...

My opinion they are nothing more than a highly paid educated guess anyway...

the problem with allergies is that you can develop them at any time in life so whatever is causing this could be something you have been around for years but it is only developing now...

Good luck I hope they find out what it is....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

David my daughter and I both have allergies and we take claritin/Loratadine it's a 24 hour over the counter non-drowsy antihistamine it works well with no ill side effects you can take it daily as needed and it's well tolerated the other option is allergy shots but those can be pretty tuff on the body and should be your last resort if claritin doesn't control the problem . I can break out in hives easily just from being hugged up with my dogs I start to itch like crazy from the pet dander. My allergies are at the worst during the spring/summer. One dose of claritin and the hives go away in a few hours.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Sadie do you carry one of those pens in case ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Thanks Sadie do you carry one of those pens in case ?


No I don't need an epi pen I don't have life threatening cases where it would be needed. I just break out in a mild form of hives, watery eyes, sneezing, stuffy nose things like that. I don't have food allergies more environmental and pet allergies. Cats and dogs mostly. But I didn't have them until I got older I am 31 now.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am assuming that an enviromental allergy wouldn't cause the throat to close right ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I am assuming that an enviromental allergy wouldn't cause the throat to close right ?


No something like that shouldn't .. Usually allergic reactions to bee stings, food allergies, adverse medication reactions stuff like that is what would cause that kind of reaction (closing of the throat) and inflammation of the skin (hives, welts, wheels, from a severe histamine reaction). I know of some people who have asthma and they will wheeze from pollen and other irritants but they use an inhaler for that.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's good I don't know what I would do without the animals life would be boring.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i had been in a two nasty head on accidents and had terrible allergy thru sinises. well in my last accident i banged my face to pieces. i got the bridge of my nose and septum repaired and havent had to take any oral or nasal meds for allergy's. as far as skin irretation goes we spoke about a few possibilities. i just hope a solution is found quick


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So the allergy came back hardcore this morning and guess what? My wife used her Palmer's Cocoa Butter sretch mark oil and lotion before going to bed last night. My wife falls asleep on me wrapped up on me and she wears shorts to bed and I wear shorts to bed. I did some research in pregnacy forums and it appears that many pregnat women are highly allergic to this lotiion. Now while my wife is not developing any symptoms I am getting the rash, redness and itchy skin. Do you think this could be enough exposure to react to it? yesterday morning I woke up fine with nothing on my skin and she did not use the cream and lotion.


----------

